# schleien im winter



## Phenom96 (27. Oktober 2010)

moin 
also da mich irgentwie die lust gepackt hat mal auf schleie zu angeln(ich probier in letzter zeit viel aus) wollte ich mal fragen was is als stelle vorziehen würdet. es handelt sich hierbei um einen ca4m breiten fluss. ich habe mich dort mal umgesehen und 2 stellen in meine wahl aufgenommen eine 1,5m tiefe stelle mit vielen kleinfischen oder aber ein ziemlich verkrauteter abschnitt mit einer tiefe von 1m. was würdet ihr bevorzugen? 

mfg


----------



## Professor Tinca (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: schleien im winter*

Eine andere Jahreszeit.:m

Um diese wirste ausser eventuellen Zufallsfängen nichts bekommen. Mach lieber etwas anderes.|wavey:


----------



## daci7 (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: schleien im winter*

Naja, solang du nicht sagst oder zeigst wie der Fluss sonst so aussieht kann man schlecht was dazu sagen :q Im Moment würde ich noch beide Stellen gut finden, aber mit viel Kleinfisch am Platz ist die Entscheidung ka fast schon gefallen 

Wenns jetz immer kälter wird würde ich langsam an tieferen Stellen fischen. Ist von Gewässer zu Gewässer aber unterschiedlich, da Gewässer ja auch unterschiedlich auskühlen.

#h

EDIT:


Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Einhe andere Jahreszeit.:m


Die ziehe ich beim Schleienangeln allerdings auch vor. Wenns aber sein soll, dann wie oben beschrieben. Naja, und so ganz strenge Richtlinien von wegen "Sommerfische" gibts ja eh nicht... ich hab am Wochenende zb. bei *rschkaltem Wetter als es grad dunkel wurde noch 2 schöne Aale verhaften können.


----------



## Udo561 (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: schleien im winter*



Phenom96 schrieb:


> oder aber ein ziemlich verkrauteter abschnitt mit einer tiefe von 1m. was würdet ihr bevorzugen?
> 
> mfg



Hi,
genau den.
Ich habe dieses Jahr über 80 Schleien gefangen , ausnahmslos direkt am oder im Kraut oder am Seerosenfeld.
Oft habe ich den Köder in weniger als 50 cm Wassertiefe abgelegt.
Angefangen gut zu beissen haben die Schleien allerdings erst Anfang März.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Phenom96 (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: schleien im winter*

ich werds dann mal im kraut probieren. habt ihr zufällig noch ein paar tipps was das futter angeht? partikel? hanf?


----------



## Professor Tinca (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: schleien im winter*

Zum Saisonende(wie am Anfang) sind tierische Köder auch im Futter sehr gut. 
Zerhackte Würmer und auch einige Maden mit rein. Hanf ist nie verkehrt. 
Die Grundmischung ist eher nebensächlich, allerdings war Sensas Tanches zu jeder Jahreszeit gut.:m|wavey:


----------



## Silvio.i (28. November 2012)

*AW: schleien im winter*

Ich muss diesen thread mal wieder aufwärmen. 
Jedes Jahr das selbe Bild: Irgendwelche Idioten reißen Schleien (40-50cm) mit ihren Blinkern. ich vermute mal gezielt. Ich möchte sie jetzt gerne noch beangeln. Aber Würmer als Köder fällt aus. Zuviel barsch und noch mehr Brassen sind vorhanden. Miniboilies wurden auch von den Brassen genommen. hat irgendjemand einen Tipp für mich. Ich möchte gerne jetzt Schleien angeln. Welcher köder wird von Schleien bevorzugt aber von Brassen nicht so gerne genommen?


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (28. November 2012)

*AW: schleien im winter*



Silvio.i schrieb:


> Ich muss diesen thread mal wieder aufwärmen.
> Jedes Jahr das selbe Bild: *Irgendwelche Idioten reißen Schleien (40-50cm) mit ihren Blinkern.* ich vermute mal gezielt. Ich möchte sie jetzt gerne noch beangeln. Aber Würmer als Köder fällt aus. Zuviel barsch und noch mehr Brassen sind vorhanden. Miniboilies wurden auch von den Brassen genommen. hat irgendjemand einen Tipp für mich. Ich möchte gerne jetzt Schleien angeln. Welcher köder wird von Schleien bevorzugt aber von Brassen nicht so gerne genommen?



jetzt noch zu dieser jahreszeit??


----------



## Silvio.i (28. November 2012)

*AW: schleien im winter*

ja, jetzt noch!


----------

